# omg



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

my mom called the vet to make princess's spay app. and before she actually made the appointment she asked how much it would be and they said $180!!! Now we cant afford to get her spayed... ...we're gonna try and scrape(sp?) up the money though before she goes into heat again..We thought it would be between 90-100 bucks, i guess we were wrong  also you know they charge extra to watch them while there under ana_.(sorry dont know correct spelling)_


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You should call your local spca & ask about low cost spay clinics most towns have them.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

You might contact your local SPCA or shelter there are a lot of programs around here (or at least there used to be) to help people with spay/neuter costs.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't afford the outragious vet prices either, so I'm taking Boss to the shelter to get neutered. It's just $60 for a male dog and I think it's $70 for a female. So, that's a lot more reasonable than $180..or the (almost) $300 we payed for Lina to get spayed (don't even get me started!).


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel's was $170. It's not cheap. 

I would check & see if you could find a low cost spay/neuter in your area. Good luck.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Acrually that's a pretty good price, I just paid double that to have Lelaska spayed.
Do you know if your local ASPCA has a spay/neuter program that might be cheaper? Might be worth checking into it.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi's spay is going to cost me over $200. At first I was tempted to take her somewhere else to find a cheaper price. But I trust Yoshi's vet, and Yoshi trusts her vet, and I know they're good ... you can't put a price on peace of mind ...


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yes unfortunately, the vets do charge more cause we have to have an extra nurse in there to monitor the breathing. I know ridiculous but its necessary


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is actually a really good price for a spay.

If you think about, vets in general charge really good prices. I had a sinus surgery done last year, which would have been about $5,000 if I did not have insurance (I paid $200). Vets do everything that real doctors do, and they make very little profit from it. I mean, if a person needed a "spay" without insurance, it would be extremely expensive.

I know that the SPCA does low cost spay and neuters, so you could google them online for the phone number and website.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

It's going to cost me over 200$ as well, which I also find outrageous. Reason with it's so expensive is because my vet has suggested to have an IV put in just in cas (55$) and to do a brain scan or something before doing the surgery so they can see if she can withstand the anesthesia (60$), plus the surgery itself (110$). Now, my dog is 4 pounds, which I know is small, and I'm scared she's not going to make it, so of course I said yes to everything... But the truth is, I don't know if I'm being ripped off. Anybody else did this?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

luvballet said:


> But I trust Yoshi's vet, and Yoshi trusts her vet, and I know they're good ... you can't put a price on peace of mind ...


Those were my thoughts exactly about Diesel's neuter. I trust the vet that we go to & would pay the extra money just because I knew he would be in good hands. It's expensive but to me, it's worth every penny.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

It is expensive. Cosette's was around $150 with all the presurgery bloodwork, pain medication, etc. added. And, I have a very inexpensive vet. In Illinois it was around $300 where I went for Deedlit's spay. I recommend checking with the aspca too, most cities have a spay program where they'll help with costs.


----------



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh wow, everyone seems to be alot higher. Mine is going to be $114 if I go to her vet. If I do it at a spay clinic, since she is under 6 months old, it would be $8. (that is not a typo, its eight dollars). They said its 58 but since she is under 6 mos, I get a $50 off coupon. I was going to do it at the clinic, but I just have so much more trust in my vet, so I am going with him, $114 still isnt bad at all.


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Apparently it's different for different areas! :lol:

I looked at our vet's prices and its only about $60-$80.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Like many other members suggested, your local SPCA or shelter probably has a program to help pay for spays and neuters. It would definitely be worth while to give them a call and check into it. :wave:


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

This can hopefully make wanna be dog owners think! Its not just getting the money to pay for the dog and scrimp and save! You need to make sure that you have enugh money of things like neutering or spaying and other vet costs!

So many people seem to think "Oh the dog is $500, here you go" and then not realise its not just a one of cost, its expensive to have animals!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm afraid I agree with you littleone. Dogs are actually quite a responsibility and not something everyone can afford. Owning a dog is actually a privilege and we always to have enought money saved up for emergencies  .....


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

JoJo's neuter was near $250-- it covered the neuter, the blood work, anesthesia, and pain management. I never considered going somewhere else though--- putting him through surgery was hard enough for me that I wanted to be sure the procedure was done by someone I knew and trusted. 

Some vets will offer a financing option to help you with the payment-- talk to your vet and see if this is an option.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Females are more expensive than males usually. Males are not so invasive. a male around here is 150-200.:happy10:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

While I agree you should be able to afford to take care of your dogs imagine how many dogs or cats would be in shelters if only people who had money could own them  There are low cost vaccinations places I used to take my babies to petco they had a vet come in they were dirt cheap but Poco had problems with the shots and they wouldn't give them to him anymore  

I had a couple of dogs neutered and spayed at low cost clinics and never had problems at all This was when I was broke. Now I can afford to take my dogs to a pretty expensive place  But not everyone can & they shouldn't be made to feel like bad pet owners because they can't.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

You guys can take them to the humane society and they do it for less than $100


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow! That is alot compared to what the vets around here charge. I would definately contact your locals SPCA. I know that here in Fulton County, Illinois the SPCA will give you a $50.00 voucher to put towards the cost of your spay or neuter. They would much rather fork out a little money to have pets spayed or neutered instead of seeing litters of unwanted dogs and cats be surrendered. I was able to use the voucher at my own vets office. They do not require you to use it at the SPCA clinic. I think I ended up paying around $30.00 out of pocket for the neuter after I gave the vet the voucher and that included the pre-anesthesia testing. Call your local SPCA or humane society. I would almost bet they have some sort of program to assist with the cost of spaying or neutering your furbabe. 

Nine


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

The spays in my area cost more once the dog has had a heat as well...


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

littleone said:


> This can hopefully make wanna be dog owners think! Its not just getting the money to pay for the dog and scrimp and save! You need to make sure that you have enugh money of things like neutering or spaying and other vet costs!
> 
> So many people seem to think "Oh the dog is $500, here you go" and then not realize its not just a one of cost, its expensive to have animals!


Unfortunately this is exactly the problem. Vets are expensive these days and alot of people can't afford it. This is why most of the dogs have OOPS litters because they could not afford to get them spayed and neutered. 

Demi spay will be $110 when she is ready she is almost 5 months. Anything over $250 for a small dog is crazy imo.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree Alisha. 

The important thing is that she wants to get her chi spayed. :wink: She's doing the right thing no matter how much money she has or where she goes to get it done.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Kari said:


> I agree Alisha.
> 
> The important thing is that she wants to get her chi spayed. :wink: She's doing the right thing no matter how much money she has or where she goes to get it done.


I was not talking about this post  She said new dog owners. I agree take your dog to where ever you can afford. I think it is crazy that the vets can't work with owners for a payment plan.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My post wasn't directed towards yours. :wink:

I agree though. Vet care is extremely important and it seems that the price of it is going up and up.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine wasn't directed at anyone either  I just know how it is to want a pet really bad but also know how it is to be broke and sometimes the broker you are the more you need a companion :angel10:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I can understand why vets will not do payment plans. If a pet is really sick or dying, in the heat of the moment a person can say "do everything you can for them", even if they are poor and know that they cannot afford it. What happens if after $10,000, that pet ends up dying. If that $10,000 vet bill was put onto a payment plan, this person may not pay for it since their pet isn't even still alive. 

I go to Banfield, and all of my puppies are on wellness plans. I pay $20 a month, and the spays and neuters are included, as well as unlimited vet visits and shots. I am a college kid, but before I got my dogs I knew that I would have to pay for things like this. I couldn't imagine scrounging around for money for a necessary procedure after I bought my dogs. If I had to, I would get it done at the SPCA.

I don't think that you need to "have money" to be a pet owner, but I do think that pet owners should be aware of how they are going to pay for things at the time of the puppy's purchase.

Brianna, do your mom or dad have a credit card that they could put the spay onto? They could always pay it off later.


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Talking about "having money" to be a pet owner... in Germany, dog owners are being taxed about USD150 for each dog a year (depending on your location). It's called the "dog tax" - as of German law, dogs are seen as "luxury" and thus need to be taxed. Owners also are required to have pet insurance. You can't be without it.

Many German dog owners campaign against this and say it's not right. While the tax may be questionable, at least it makes prospective owners think before buying a pet first. And I am all for the "pet insurance for all dogs" policy. If it's our human right to obtain medical treatment, it should be their animal right to get the same treatment, too.


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Well here in the SF bay area, 2 1/2 years ago when I had my malteses spayed. I paid a little over $300 per dog.
Thank Godness they weren't in heat otherwise it would be extra. 

Then I didn't know our local animal shelter have a spay/neuter program.

With the chi's, I found a local organization that offeres discounts with certain vets in the area and I paid closed to $200 including pain meds for both chi's.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow I can't believe they have to pay a pet tax!  I don't really think that's fair at all.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

well i was petting princess today and i look down and she's is in fact going into heat so .... we are keeping her and cujo apartbut its so hard cujo is such a horn dog .... when her heat is over if nothing has happened we gonna call around

we could have afforded this but my dad has been off work because he was injured....We were gonna get her spayed after she had the pups but we couldnt afford it....We saw a thing in the paper , we can her spay for $65 but my moms afraid something will go wrong , she really wants our vet to do it ,we trust them

we've never had a money issue....we've always had the money to get them taken care of......Its just right now my dad has been off work since december and my moms the only one working and we've just now heard from his disabilty(sp?)

we love our animals and would never get them if we couldnt afford them


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry I'm highly jealous of what you all paid lol! The spay and the nueter both were nearly the same for mine, and they both got decidious teeth pulled while under. Cost nearly 500 bucks. EACH. Not altogether. EACH.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow that is a lot!! :shock:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

good news....everything so far is going fine....hopefully her heat will go fast so we can get her spayed.....Last night she didnt feel well at all she just wanted to be super close to me and cuddle

so far so good


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

snowflakechi said:


> Sorry I'm highly jealous of what you all paid lol! The spay and the nueter both were nearly the same for mine, and they both got decidious teeth pulled while under. Cost nearly 500 bucks. EACH. Not altogether. EACH.


I just got quoted 500 for Chi's neuter... not counting if they had to pull any teeth. YIKES!!!!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis was nuetered, microchipped, got his shots and his dew claws removed for under 300.00 (with three days of boarding) I'm sure it's more costly for females though, as spaying is more invasive.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

California is supposed to be more expensive then alot of other places but neuter's run alot cheaper. I paid $150 for Mr. Peepers (at an expensive vet) and just over $100 for Buster and over $100 for Lucky. So the prices I paid weren't bad at all. 

I'm sure the spays are alot more though.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

kipbug said:


> I just got quoted 500 for Chi's neuter... not counting if they had to pull any teeth. YIKES!!!!


 That's crazy. Do you want my vets # lol


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I just got Demi spayed and it was $20 thru the SPCA. that would be the best rout for a cheap price. My vet wanted $240!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My sister got a package through our shelter for spay/neuter, shots, rabies, mircrochip and liscense for $50. :wink: That was a major deal.


----------

